# lantern cooked chicken noodle soup for the soul..



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

what tips and tricks do you use on the ice..


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

I’m usually too busy catching fish, LOL, I usually bring just a plain sandwich and drinks. Need to upgrade the menu though after seeing guys on here frying steaks, sausages, and other stuff on her!!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

If I bring anything at all , it’s lightweight and compact like brauts or pizza in foil, throw on heat and eat. Not hauling any more crap than I already do


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

guppygill said:


> I’m usually too busy catching fish, LOL, I usually bring just a plain sandwich and drinks. Need to upgrade the menu though after seeing guys on here frying steaks, sausages, and other stuff on her!!


lol, i work the 12 hour shift when it comes to ice fishing dawn to dusk..


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Same here wife packs me enough food for a army.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I like leftover mxican rolled in tortias and heated up on the buddy htr YUMM


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Love my roll ups heated on the buddy. Hot ham and cheese or pizza style. Mmm, nothing like a hot lunch..




  








20201130_111107.jpg




__
FISHIN 2


__
11 mo ago












  








20201130_112945.jpg




__
FISHIN 2


__
11 mo ago


----------



## troutmcallister (Jan 3, 2022)

I second the wraps u can wrap anything in there!!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

I have cooked up ribeye steak/mushrooms - chicken noodle soup - kielbasa and breakfast sausage.

I have several cooksets and my little lantern one is nice. Small and lightweight.

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...the cookset and cooking is my HEAT source when ice fishing lol. I'll have all the gear for sure this next ice season. 

Don.


----------

